# Distorted Screen And More Problems



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi everyone its been awhile since I was here last and hope everyone has been well. Heres my problem as I write this above on my America Online screen where File, Edit, Mail, Community, Services, Window, Keyword, Sign Off, Help are below this it is entirely blacked out. I am unable to read where the mailbox is etc. Also I have reinstalled AOL and the same happens and yesterday the error message Glieoe3 came up saying it performed an illegal operation and also the Companion caused an invalid page fault in module Kennel 32.dll at 0167: Bff90fff. Just gut feeling is telling me this is a Microsoft hardware problem. I am running the 98Se and also all my Icons are fuzzy looking and all video and pictures are distorted. Also every-time I try to change my color scheme to 256 it won't stay after I hit apply but I am never able to click on OK to then shut down. No virus have been found no spyware found. Any suggestions on what I can do to correct this myself would be great.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did things work a day or two ago per chance?

If so, can you shutdown to a command prompt only.

Type 

scanreg/restore
and hit enter

What kind of restore dates are available? In any event, DO NOT choose the oldest one.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Acacandy, thanks for the reply and heres a little more detail for you. I happened to read after I posted where someone else was having problems like me and saw where you gave the instructions to Scanreg /restore which I decided to try and the system started to work better I was able to see everything much better but for some unexplained reason after I shutdown and returned later it was back to square one. Your instructions worked but some unexplained reason my system wouldn't hold. I tried a system restore again and the same thing. But if I remember correctly I might have used the oldest restore files but that was the one that started out OK but then the screen is now back looking oversized fuzzy etc. I have noticed while starting at the C:\>rem [header] as Windows runs through its screen shots it says bad command or file name but not sure what this is or has anything to do with this problem. Tell me what to do next and I'll try it. Again thanks for you time.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Which video card are you using? If that error message you saw mentioned "GLIDE", instead of "Glieoe3" (looks like a typo in there somewhere), I think you must be using a card with a Voodoo chipset, and it is probably time to locate some new drivers for it, if any are available.

Have you installed any new software, such as a game, recently? Have you been through on of the FORCED "updates" from AOL? "Broken" video drivers cause this problem more than any other.

You might want to KILL that AOL Companion running in the background; it is a worthless resource hog, and crippling it just might "unbreak" the drivers, and save you a LOT of aggravation. Still, if you can POSITIVELY identify your videocard, we should be able to help you track down an updated driver for it; Voodoo lovers are STILL writing new / modified drivers for those cards, so you probably DON'T need a new vidcard as long as you continue to use Win9.x.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Slingshotter, when I saw the Glieoe3 I too thought the spelling on the error message was wrong I trouble checked it but thats what came up. I have recently updated to McAfee's 2004 version 6 Security Suite had a few problems but cleared them up with McAfee's techs. I'm not sure whats going on but never had this experience before. I can't even update my virus definitions because I can't see my icon to click or can I see my clock to find out what time it is dang what a mess. I may just have to take it in and have it serviced but wanted to check here first before spending a fortune on repairs that might be solved here. I'll wait and check back for a few days and see if any other solutions might appear here before I take it in. Thanks for the reply slingshotter.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information; I'd STILL like to know which videocard you're using, because I STILL think you need to install new drivers, or RE-install the ones you've got. Your problems seem related to the vidcard drivers, so please provide whatever information you have for us.

This link will show you MANY programs you can use to learn more about the hardware on your system; I prefer to use AIDA32 Personal Edition, Belarc Advisor, and Karen's Computer Profiler, ALL of which are free. AIDA32 is the largest of the three, but WELL worth the download. You'll need a ZIP utility to install it; the other two files are smaller, and are self-extracting executables.

You MIGHT want to try to re-install the existing driver, but that might not actually SOLVE anything, if it is corrupted, or if some AOL bloatware is going to damage it when it loads.

Good luck; please answer the questions in my previous post, and we'll work forward from there. I DOUBT you need to take yur system ANYWHERE; this seems to be something you can resolve yourself, and we're here to help you do just that.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The bad command or file name is probably relating to something that is loading via config.sys or autoexec.bat.

Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok, go to the startup tab and uncheck those two files from loading. Then restart. That error message should go bye bye.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry slingslotter for overlooking your question on the type of video card my system has. Is there a way I can find out with my computer or are these programs you mentioned the programs that will guide me through this process? Thanks for your time.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Those programs will generate reports that will tell us just about everything we need to know about your entire system. I consider those to be "MUST-HAVE" programs for ANYONE serious about keeping their system(s) in top condition. Though the Device Manager MIGHT already have the information we need, odds are good that we'll ALSO need information you CAN'T easily get from your system, so using that great software can save you a LOT of time and aggravation in the long run.

Go to the Desktop, and right-click My Computer. Select Properties from the context-menu, and when System Properties opens, click on the Device Manager tab. Click on the little PLUS sign next to the Display Adapters icon, and tell us what videocard is listed there. While you have Device Manager open, look for any indications of a problem with your hardware, and poke around a bit to become more familiar with what kind of information Device Manager can provide.

Keep punching, Mackoo; you're doing fine.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok Slingslotter this is what came up on the video card it had no name but has letters and numbers it was Sis 630/730. I'm still trying to get the Karen Profiler to work after downloading if I get it to work I'll share the info. Thanks again.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Good work, Mackoo! Looks like you have a Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) video chip or video card. If you don't mind, I hope you'll be willing to download and install AIDA32 or Belarc Advisor, if you can't get Karen Kenworthy's software to work soon. She writes excellent programs, but if it doesn't work, I'd rather you save some time and get this problem resolved fairly quickly.

Can you give us any information about your system? How old is it, what processor does it run, and so on? I have the feeling you're going to need to install a fresh copy of the motherboard chipset drivers, AND the video drivers, in order to correct this. I have a meeting to attend, which starts in a few minutes, and will be tied up for several hours (we're putting on a dog-and-pony show for a new client), but I KNOW you're close to resolving this.

When I return, I'll locate the links you need in order to download the proper drivers for your system, unless someone else can help you in the meantime. The place you need to START is HERE:

http://download.sis.com/

but until we know more about WHICH motherboard and video system you're using, we won't be able to pin down the correct chipset drivers.

Good luck; I'll ask a moderator or admin to see if anyone can keep you moving toward the goal line.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK got hardware profile of my computer from the software slingslotter disired the AIDA32 but don't know how to get it here or copy and paste it to here. I know slingslotter isn't here right now at this particular time anyone else have an idea how? Thanks


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok my memory kicked in and figured it out see if this is the profile you need and if you need more I will get the rest but bare with me as I learn this new software and again thanks for the help. 
Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98 SE
OS Service Pack None
Internet Explorer 6.0.2600.0000 (IE 6.0 - Windows XP)
Computer Name OEMCOMPUTER (Unknown user)
Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon-PECM, 1000 MHz (5 x 200)
Motherboard Name PCChips M810LR (2 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset SiS 730S
System Memory 496 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (07/12/01)

Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS 630/730 (16 MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 300
Monitor Sylvania F72 (OGAY2453944)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter MPU-401-compatible
Audio Adapter SiS 7018 Audio Accelerator

Storage:
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Optical Drive E-IDE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have that on one of my boards and I'll tell you right now it's a PITA to get installed and keep happy.

If there is any way you can purchase a cheapo add in video card, you'll have more hair left in the end than dealing with this onboard video.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Mackoo,

Well, I've done some digging on the 'net for the last couple of hours, and here is what I can tell you:

The SiS download page:

http://download.sis.com/download_st...&category=14&subcategory=217&os=8353&x=21&y=9

will require you to sit through a FIFTY megabyte (!) download. I didn't believe that, so I downloaded the file onto my system, and it really is FIFTY MBs, and that is BEFORE you unzip it!

I decided to check the PCChips page; unfortunately, they only provide a small part of the driver, a 5+ MB file, and the files are out-of-date compared to those provided by SiS. I know THAT because I unzipped both, and compared file sizes, dates, and times. Also, the SiS file provides a Utility folder that you can't get from PCChips, along with foreign language folders (which you can feel free to delete once you've got everything installed and working properly).

My best advice is to download the file from SiS; it took 5m:45s on my super-tweaked cable modem (I actually expected about DOUBLE the throughput, but the server seemed restricted to only about 145KB/sec, so I had to wait). Download and save it to your Desktop, so you'll be able to find it when the download FINALLY finishes.

Also, you should create a new folder in Windows Explorer, called Drivers, with a Video sub-folder. Then, when you unzip the big file on the Desktop, you can store them there, instead of having nearly a HUNDRED new files and folders scattered all over your Desktop (I doubt they'd even FIT).

Once THAT is done, you'll FINALLY be ready to install the new drivers, and after a quick re-boot, you should have things working the way you expect them to. Open Windows Explorer, find the \Drivers\Video folder, double-click on the "setup.exe" file, and you should be able to click your way through the rest of the process.

You might notice that the setup.exe file I referred to is dated 11/4/96, but don't let that bother you. It is ONLY an installer file, used to get the ball rolling on the installation process. Most of the files you need are dated from 2000 - 2002, which is in keeping with the age of your system, with some updates.

Anyway, let us know if you hit any snags, and we'll walk you through this. A few bits of advice; disconnect from the 'net, close ALL open programs, and be SURE to DISABLE your anti-virus program BEFORE you begin to install the updated driver. Also, when Windows WANTS to reboot, by all means, REBOOT! I've repaired HUNDREDS of systems with botched driver installations, because someone tried to "save time" by NOT allowing the system to reboot; you don't need to make that mistake.

Good luck; keep us posted on your progress, OK?

-- slingshotter


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Note to AcaCandy and Mackoo:

FWIW, here are two links I found for a LOT more information about your motherboard. The first one is AWESOME!

http://radel.inet.net.nz/m810lmr.html

You HAVE to see this page; it includes a nice photo of your motherboard; if you'd like to SAVE that photo, right-click it and choose the "Save Image As..." feature. Might as well put it on the Desktop until you decide where to store it.

http://www.rhcf.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=19;t=000144

If I weren't so sleep-deprived, I'd read every page, but my eyes won't hold a focus anymore, I mis-type every other word, and my girlfriend is yapping like a rabid chihuahua for me to go to bed now.

Best to both; will check for your input here soon as I can.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok at the Sis Download site the file I am downloading is the first found on the page at the top and the download time left says 13 hours is this the correct file or am I downloading the wrong file?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On dialup, AOL, it's probably pretty close. Do you have the motherboard cd?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I have a CD called SystemBoard DC133 and on the right side list IDE Drivers VGA Drivers Sound Drivers etc., is this it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, that should be it. My problem started when I tried to download the 'newest' driver. It took me FOREVER to get back to the original driver as Windows wanted to force feed me the one it kept finding, telling me it was best. Best didn't work 

I went back to the original one on my cd and everything FINALLY worked.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK so now what do I do download what I have on the CD and if so how do I go about this? I'll stop the download of the other.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I believe you will find a setup.exe file on the cd under VGA drivers. You'll have to browse around the cd to find it. I don't have mine handy or I'd try to point you to the location.

If you've made much progress with the download, I wouldn't stop it just yet, just in case this doesn't work for you.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I stopped the download only had 5 minutes on it and can always go back and restart the download if this doesn't work. Now with my SystemBoard CD after I place it in the slot will this CD start up automatic like most CD's do or will I have to go another route and if so want route is that? Again thanks so much for the time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, it won't auto run, usually. It may, but it will want to install motherboard drivers, or it will allow you a choice of seeing some happy slide show or something.

See my post above. Sorry for the delay in responding. I'm multi tasking today


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, let me see what I can come up with and no problem with the delay appreciate you and Slingslotter much.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I need further assistance please. I inserted the SystemBoard CD and went to Start then Run and typed in Setup.exe and the message said file not found is this the correct route to take to install my orginal drivers to check and see if this corrects my problem before upgrading? Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't do it that way.

You need to browse the cd.....go to the vga directory and see what options are there. IF there is a setup.exe you double click it. If not, then we need to do an 'update drivers' via device manager.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Mackoo,

In answer to your last question, things are a little more complicated than that. It might be better to open Windows Explorer, highlight the CD-ROM drive, and see if a "setup.exe" file exists in the right-hand window. If there is a "setup.exe" file there, double-click it (odds are good that one IS there). If not, you'll have to do some hunting. That CD-ROM is going to have everything but the kitchen stove on it, so you should look for a folder specifically for Win98 or Win98SE somewhere on that CD. If you find one, double-click it, and look inside for a setup.exe file.

If you hit a snag or want more specific advice, you can probably do a quick copy-and-paste of the list of files you see, and post it here.

Late last night, I wondered if you had dial-up or broadband; now I know. The old driver is better than none, but it might not fix your problem. Worth a shot though, since you still have the original CD that came with your system.

Anyway, glad to see you've made so much progress; I can tell by your recent postings that you're learning a lot here, and that is ALWAYS a good thing.

Keep us posted, and we'll get you through this. Let me thank AcaCandy for staying on top of this; I realize how busy "Wonder Woman" must be (LOVE that avatar!), and although SHE won't tell you, she recently celebrated a BIRTHDAY (sorry I missed it; I was "overseas"). Don't worry Candy, you'll NEVER catch up to me; I think I'm older than DUST. In fact, after MY last birthday, my GIRLFRIEND started calling me "cradle-robber"!

Sorry about the delay in responding; I've been on the phone as I type this, so it has been nearly 20 minutes since I BEGAN typing.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Slingslotter welcome back or is that cradle robber lol!! Just kidding. AcaCandy has been a great help and appreciate you two greatly. OK heres some more details the problem I'm having is if I insert the SystemBoard CD it won't run or start on its own so I can view its contents and don't know the steps to get it going. I also went the route to open Windows Explorer as you suggested and didn't find the CD-Rom or any Setup.exe files unless I am overlooking them I didn't see either the CD-Rom or Setup.exe. Thats where I"m at now. I'm going to eat a bite and resume your further instructions when return and again thanks a million.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you saying Explorer doesn't even see the cdrom? 

What about my computer? If you double click the cdrom drive from there? Do you see any files? I'm on AIM as AcaCandy if you want to chat for a bit.

Slingshotter, I wondered where my birthday present was! 

Cradle robber, now that's funny. I tell my hubby the same thing


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Happy belated birthday by the way AcaCandy hope it was a good one for you. Ok, if I go to My Computer what I see after I click is 3 1/2 Floppy then (A) then (C and then (D) and printer etc., am I in the right area? I wouldn't mind chatting but I can't see the area to click on my AOL to AIm you for its all blacked out and not really sure if our communcations would work smoothly as I don't know if the AIm would be distorted or not.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a thought if I were to go to Add/Remove Hardware where the installation Wizard shows up and then a search for the device I want to install as Display adapters and then Click on Have Disk etc would this route work or is this a totally different circumstance?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is D your cdrom? And if so, when you double click on it? What happens? You should see information that the cd contains.

BTW, thanks for the birthday wishes, I did have a good day 


You were typing at the same time I was. Yes, that may work if the folder just contains drivers. If you have to do a setup.exe though, it will probably say it can't find them. Also, you can't stop the driver search at say, D:\ --- you'll need to help it further by browsing to say D:\vga drivers\win98.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

The D: drive should be your CD-ROM (aka "optical") drive; put the CD into the drive, open My Computer, and double-click on the D: drive. With luck, Explorer will open, and you'll be able to follow our previous instructions.

Keep punching, Mackoo; you're getting closer. And before I forget AGAIN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CANDY! Hope it was a GREAT one, and that you live long enough to become a problem for your children.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

slingshotter said:


> The D: drive should be your CD-ROM (aka "optical") drive; put the CD into the drive, open My Computer, and double-click on the D: drive. With luck, Explorer will open, and you'll be able to follow our previous instructions.
> 
> Keep punching, Mackoo; you're getting closer. And before I forget AGAIN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CANDY! Hope it was a GREAT one, and that you live long enough to become a problem for your children.
> 
> -- slingshotter


No children, thank God 

Just a cat, which is close enough 

Thanks again, and I'm still waiting for my present


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK if I click on D the message that comes up is D:\is not accessible -The device is not ready it may not do this if I go offline I guess.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the cdrom drive work with ANY cd?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok my mistake didn't have CD in let me go offline and sort this out and with a little luck this will work fine keeping my fingers crossed. Back in a bit.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That will definitely give you that error message then


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK was finally able to go through the setup and heres what happened. After restarting as instructed I noticed everything was still the same but received two error messages the first that popped up was Sistray caused an invalid page fault in module Kennel 32.Dll the other message was error starting program a required Dll file, wtsap132.Dll was not found. While setup was taking place it told me that a file that was being copied was older than what was on my computer and then asked if I wanted to continue but that the file already on the computer was recommended so I clicked keep file that was on computer. Not sure if that has anything to do with everything remaining the same but looks like I may have to upgrade but 13 hours is a long time.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I restarted the upgrade and I notice this time it's only showing 6 hours not as bad as 13 hours but not sure why its less now.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok just a follow up where I stand. Last night while downloading the upgrade it only had two hours to go when I stepped away from my computer for a minute and returned the download had crashed. So this morning I have resumed the download and have to wait another 6 hours.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think I would have said yes to installing the older file.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry Candy, I can't agree with you on that. In my experience, Mackoo was right to keep the newer file. Ninety-nine times out of a hundred, the newer file is the best one. If he needs an OLD version of a system file for some bizarre reason, he can always use the System File Checker to extract it from his .CAB files, or I can send it to him if that should become necessary.

Now, Mackoo just has to deal with a 50MB download in order to retrieve the new drivers for his system. Keep us posted, Mackoo; you've accomplished a lot already, and you're learning some advanced skills, which is even more important.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry too, but I've been thru that same video driver....I'm speaking from real world experience, not what Microsoft or video driver companies tell you.

I had to revert back to all old files. I have 2 identical systems, one worked fine, the other one I decided to update drivers. Until I put the old drivers back with all the old files, I had nothing but problems on the one system. It's finally happy again, but I lost quite a bit of hair over it  And I don't believe that system file checker will be able to extract these files from Windows Cabs.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and make a prediction, after installing the new download, the problem will remain.

I hope I'm wrong..........but..........


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, this whole experience is good and I'm more than eager to see the results and as you say Slingshotter I'm learning advanced skills here and I find that good. Both of you are highly skilled and excellent teachers as patiences is a virtue in dealing with matters like this and especally dealing with me. I'll keep you posted once this download is complete if it doesn't crash or stop again. Making the new drivers and video folder part for the upgrade download is my next concern and the extracting parts to install it to my system makes me a bit nervous. But just know either way if this results in more hair pulling I won't hold it against either of you if I end up baldheaded. I'll keep you posted the download time as jumped back up to 9 hours not sure why for it was holding at 6 hours before.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok download is complete to my surprise as it said once it had another 4 hours to go then I returned it said complete download took 5 hours etc. Ok the download is on a Winzip as you know what steps do I take to proceed in opening this up and finding the drivers I downloaded please and making a new drivers folder?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Create a new folder on the desktop. Call if something creative like SiS Video Drivers.

Double click on the download, once winzip opens, choose the EXTRACT tab on the top and point the extration to that folder.

Then go to the folder and look for the setup.exe file if it exists.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK just to make sure I'm on the same page on the Winzip it has buy now, use evalution version, and enter registration code. Which do I click on the evalution version?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I get the Winzip message The Winzip Wizard cannot open this file it does not appear to be a valid archive. Now what?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just got back in the office, let me do some checking. How large is the file you downloaded? It may be corrupt since you mentioned the download time varied so greatly.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

49 MB I believe is what yoru looking for. I see it listed but everytime I open the message comes up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd say the download was corrupt. I have been trying to download it, but the site seems to be offline


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd say the download was corrupt. I have been trying to download it, but the site seems to be offline 
__________________
I agree it keeps telling me if I downloaded it to try it again and yes the time of download kept changing on me one time it said 13 hours another time it was 6 hours and then today it said it had 4 hours to go and then I returned a short time later and the download was complete so maybe the website is down is the reason it ended on less hours and showed complete. I am trying another download I'll see what happens.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

While slingshotter is out shooting up his town  If you want to give the old drivers another try, you can't hurt anything, it's obviously not working now.

You'll remove the display adapter via device manager, then add new hardware, and under NO circumstance allow windows to find any drivers. If it's a SiS driver that windows wants to overwrite with an older one, say yes.

Before you do that, start, run, type scanreg and create a backup registry. If something get really broken, we can restore to where you are now by booting to a command prompt, and typing

scanreg/restore 
and choosinig today's backup.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok the file size was 50,279 KB. Ok I already started another download it shows 6 hours plus and seems to be holding instead of jumping up to more hours. If it does I'll give that another try and see what happens.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

While I am waiting on the download I went back and checked some older notes I had with AOL techs concerning the Dll files that in his opinion were corrupt. The files that came up were KERNEL 32.Dll-SHDOCVW.DLL-MSHTML.DLL-SUPERSUB.DLL-COMM.DLL. I went to a website that SlingShotter gave another poster and I see I can download these files but the two of the DLL files I didn't see were the SUPERSUB.DLL and the COMM.DLL making me a bit wary that these two files might be boogers lurking and not original Microsoft's Dll files and wanted your opinion on this. What do all of these files do and if any are corrupt what does the computer system do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes, the exact error message helps.

The only thing I will say about AOL techs is, I've never spoken with one who could solve my problem.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=318153


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

The only thing I will say about AOL techs is, I've never spoken with one who could solve my problem.

I agree with that statement 100% make that 200%


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a follow up on the download. So far this download is holding steady no big jumps in time as it has 2 hours and 52 minutes remaining. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

When this download is completed just to make sure I got this right, on the bottom it has Open-Open Folder-Cancel. I have always clicked the Open which opens into the Winzip screen or whatever its called is this step correct?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that should bring winzip up and you should have the option to extract to the folder of your choice.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK sounds good so far I have 29 minutes remaining on the download and think it should be a good one this time. I think once this download is complete I will call it a night and resume this in the morning so I have fresh eyes and brain. Hopefully this will be a good download but I just checked the time remaining and it made a jump to 54 minutes this was the first time since starting the download it's done this. Either way I'll stick with it and see what happens and keep you posted. Again thanks a million and once I get everything fixed I think its in order for me to make another donation for this excellent and free service that can't be beat.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok download appears OK its on my desktop and I extracted it into the Sis Video Drivers folder and yes there is a Setup.exe file listed. Please give me further instructions on what to do here and I'll pick this up in the morning. Again thanks a million and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Mackoo, Candy and all,

Well, Mackoo, the only thing you SHOULD have to do is to double-click the setup.exe file and allow the installer to run, answer any questions it asks, and reboot each time it requests a reboot, but I DON'T expect this to go smoothly. Driver installations are usually problematic, for a multitude of reasons, which we WON'T waste time discussing here; even DOWNLOADING the driver had to be aggravating. From the file size you listed in the first attempt to download, you got the ENTIRE file, BUT, it only takes ONE corrupted byte (out of the more than FIFTY MILLION bytes in that file) to make the download UNUSABLE, as you discovered.

Just to clarify the time changes you noticed during those LONG downloads, browser software is designed to estimate how long a download will require, but that value can change at any moment. Most browsers attempt to update the time every second or so, but all that REALLY matters is that you not lose the dial-up connection. It takes whatever time it takes, depending on how busy the servers you're routed through are at any given moment. As a general rule, it is best to try to make long downloads at night, when fewer people tend to be online. Of course, if you're downloading a file stored on a server in Norway, you have to realize that the time difference between here and there means it will be morning there while most of the US is still asleep.

I will admit that I AM concerned that I won't be able to explain myself clearly enough for you to understand me right away, Mackoo, but we'll just keep punching until the computer submits and allows the driver to be installed. I run computers; I do my best to NOT let them (or WOMEN) run me.

OK, these next instructions will LOOK complicated, but read them SEVERAL TIMES, which will give you a better understanding of what we're trying to accomplish now. Making a few "dry runs" won't hurt anything, and you'll be a LOT more confident that you can do this without a hitch.

*************************************

Right now, BEFORE you do ANYTHING else, I would like you to open Windows Explorer, and then double-click on the Windows folder. Next, look in the right-side window, and locate the "INF" folder. When you see it, click on it ONCE, to highlight it, which will make it easier to see during the next few steps.

Now, look down the left side, below the Windows folder, and locate the SYSTEM folder (you might have to scroll down in the left-side window in order to see it). Try to adjust the left windowpane so that the SYSTEM folder is directly across from the INF folder.

Next, RIGHT-CLICK AND HOLD the INF folder in the RIGHT-side window, and DRAG it to the SYSTEM folder on the LEFT-side window, then DROP it. You should get a list of OPTIONS asking if you want to "MOVE" the INF folder, "COPY" it, create a "SHORTCUT" to it, or "CANCEL" the process. Choose "COPY", and the INF folder will be copied into the SYSTEM folder.

NOW, double-click the SYSTEM folder in the LEFT-side window, and it should open up and show you all of the folders and files inside of it, such as the COLOR folder, the VIEWERS folder, and several others. You might notice that the INF folder you just copied is "DIMMED" compared to some (or ALL) of the other folders, but we're going to "UN-dim" it right now.

Locate the INF folder you just copied into the Windows\System folder, and RIGHT-CLICK it. A menu will open up; look for the "Properties" option, which should be on the bottom of the menu. Click on "Properties", and use the mouse to REMOVE the checkmark in the "HIDDEN" box, then click on the "OK" button, or press the Enter key.

As long as you didn't hit any snags, you should notice that the INF folder is no longer dimmer than the other folders inside the Windows\System folder. The REASON for doing all of that is so that we now have a backup copy of your original Windows\INF folder, just in case things get weird during this driver upgrade. Best of all, it is not HIDDEN, so we'll be able to find it easily from DOS, in case that ever becomes necessary.

*************************************

Truthfully, I've used that trick for YEARS now, because I got tired of the damn WINDOWS installer not always being able to find the Windows\INF folder when installing new hardware during bootup! Don't ask me HOW that is possible, but it happens FREQUENTLY, and when Windows CAN'T locate the INF folder, it is pretty much worthless. Having a copy that ISN'T hidden can make life a LOT easier when Windows starts spewing lava.

Anyway, now that you've copied the INF folder, try to run setup as I've described, and then let us know what happens. We'll probably have to figure out some work-arounds as we go, but I do that often enough that I'm not worried about it; I'm sure we'll get the driver installed regardless of how many furballs Windows decides to cough up. As you've probably noticed by now, computers are really just buckets of silicon and scrap metal, and as long as we don't rush this and make any major errors, we should be able to get the new driver installed without mutilating Windows TOO much.

Feel free to post any questions you have BEFORE you begin this, and I'll reply as soon as I can. I'm hoping Candy hasn't abandoned us (if you've ever read her posts, you know she's not really the type to do that), and that she'll continue to contribute here.

Last but not least, I DO apologize for posting a BOOK this time, but I got tied up yesterday, and things will probably get even WORSE today. I work for some real IDIOTS, but they pay me to keep things functioning, so I really don't want to seem ungrateful. Their stupidity pays my bills, so it isn't ALL bad.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

One thing I will add, after you click the setup.exe file, any time Windows starts to look for a file that is SiS related, point the search BACK to the folder where you expanded the driver download.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Good morning SlingShotter and Candy. OK I don't see the INF file could it be under a different name? Also while searching I came across a file named Gator HD Plugin it maybe nothing but when I see Gator I thing trojan. I will wait for your further instructions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you ever posted a Hijack This log?

If not, you may do one while we're waiting for slingshotter, as I have no concept of trying to worry about an .inf file.

I can track someone down to look at the log file.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html
Make a folder for it on your desktop, and save it there.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok heres the Hijackthis log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:18:07 AM, on 10/8/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKSRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOSTS08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZIPM12.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\BINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKServerExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKSrvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKDETCT.EXE /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Privacy Bar (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {4B55FE21-325E-48D5-9B39-9B430D639EE8} (ScanFile.FileScan) - http://www.contentpurity.com/ScanFile.CAB
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you download from the link I provided?

That is an old version.

Again, make a folder on your desktop, do NOT save it to a temp folder. Make a folder on the desktop. Go ahead and delete that one.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

At first glance, nothing looks bad there, but let me try to grab cybertech or one of the other log people.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a quick note on the Hijackthis log this is the older version 1.97 instead of the newer version of 1.98. Also I have this Geek site saved in my favorites too its a good site.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok you must have been writing at the same time I was. I'll download the newer and get back with you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That is the older version of hijackthis. If you need to post another log you should use the new one. http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/

Other than this one I don't see anything wrong.

*Run HJT again and put a check in all of the following that remain:*

O16 - DPF: {4B55FE21-325E-48D5-9B39-9B430D639EE8} (ScanFile.FileScan) - http://www.contentpurity.com/ScanFile.CAB

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, I see you two have been discussing the hjt version.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

All right moving right along here and yes Cybertech we were discussion that too so here the updated Hijackthis log version 1.98

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 11:43:18 AM, on 10/8/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKSRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOSTS08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZIPM12.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\BINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,(Default) = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/h.php?aid=359
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKServerExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKSrvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKDETCT.EXE /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Privacy Bar - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O16 - DPF: {4B55FE21-325E-48D5-9B39-9B430D639EE8} (ScanFile.FileScan) - http://www.contentpurity.com/ScanFile.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You still have it in a temp folder 

BTW, how much ram do you have?


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, Mackoo, right off the bat, I see REBOOT.EXE in there, which is NOT a good thing to see; sorry I've been out of the loop this morning.

I'll let cybertech advise you on how to clean your system with HiJackThis, and focus on the driver issues. I'll lurk here until your log is clean, and then we'll get back to installing the video drivers.

-- slingshotter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/reboot/

Maybe it's this?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, all I know is the newer version of Hijackthis the icon is on my desktop and I can click it from there not sure about the folder part or how much space I have left. I'll stand by and thanks SlingShotter.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I have the spybot software and have run it and it never lists the reboot.exe or does my antivirus detect this should it be deleted?


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Just snatched this:

File reboot.exe removal: Described file reboot.exe is not related to the security threats.
However the same or similar file name can be used by spyware or adware programs to decept user. We advice you to scan your computer and eliminate possible threats.

from here:

http://www.2-spyware.com/file-reboot-exe.html

and of course, they want you to pay them for something. I don't know why REBOOT.EXE is in the Startup file, but I don't trust it there, so unless cybertech objects, I'm going to ask Mackoo to find it in Windows Explorer (Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\REBOOT.EXE), and rename it to REBOOT.OLD.

Don't worry, paranoia comes naturally to me; just ask my doctor.

-- slingshotter


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Mackoo, find REBOOT.EXE in Window Explorer, and let us know what SIZE the file is. You should see the file size in the right-side window when you open the \Windows\StartMenu\Programs\StartUp folder; if you DON'T see the file size, click on "View" in the Menu Bar (up top, just below the Title bar), and choose the "Detail" view, then note the size of the REBOOT.EXE file and post it here.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Believe me anything that appears or hints at peeky-boo files lurking on my system I want it gone. Ok what file will this be listed under once I view the program files or folders?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok we must have been writing at the same time let me view this info. Stand by.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Look in the \Windows\StartMenu\Programs\StartUp folder, and Candy has asked how much RAM is installed in your system.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok in the address box it says Program files and on the right side I see folders like American Online, Chat, Commond Files etc., but I don't see anything list under start up file or folder am I in the right area or could it be listed under a different name?


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, Mackoo,

Looks like we're cross-posting within a few minutes of each other, or even MORE frequently. Please re-read my PREVIOUS posts, and you'll know where to locate REBOOT.EXE, and you'll also see a reminder about a question that Candy has asked you.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ram is 496 MB and System resource is 36% free.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Click on the link below to download CWshredder.
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/cwshredder.zip

Run the program and let it do it's thing. Make sure to click on *"Fix"* and not scan only.

Reboot.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Still searching.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok did the scan for Cybertech and it fixed one item on the explorer ran it again and it says all clean. Bare with me on the rest I'm still searching the Boot file. Looks like I would have found it by now.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Mackoo,

You've told us you're looking in the Program Files folder, and that you see the sub-folders for AOL and so on. We want you to locate the WINDOWS folder, and then find the Start Menu sub-folder, and so on, according to the data path I've already shown you in a few previous posts.

I realize that this might seem somewhat confusing, but once you understand how to find your way around in Windows Explorer, you'll be WAY ahead of the game. We WANT this to be a learning experience for you; doing this will prepare you for the problems I expect to occur when we install your video drivers.

If you CAN'T find REBOOT.EXE where I told you to look, then open the FIND utility (Start > Find), and search for it from there, but be SURE Windows Find BEGINS the search in the root of the C: ( C:\ ) drive, not in the C:\Program Files folder or elsewhere. Keep hunting, and post when you can tell us the SIZE of the REBOOT.EXE file, or if you hit a snag. Good luck.

-- slingshotter

EDIT: Thanks for the assist, cybertech; Mackoo has a couple of R1 items in that last HJT log that I'm sure you've noticed. I don't know if CWShredder will clear them or not, but you're in the drivers seat for the HJT log, and I will lurk until that is dealt with. Rome wasn't built in a day, and Mackoo is learning a LOT from this, so I'm willing to go the extra mile on this, and I just hope you and Candy don't decide to abandon us. Thanks to both of you for your time and efforts.

-- sling


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, those were CW Hijackers. When possible let's see the current log.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I think I'm in the right area the address shows C:\Windows\start menu\programs\start up. I see icons and I see one that says reboot below a computer is this right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> Ram is 496 MB and System resource is 36% free.


We'll deal with this later. I don't want to confuse the issue now.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

You've GOT it! Now, tell us the file size (in KB), and we can decide what to do about REBOOT.EXE.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok here we go I believe I got it the size is 304KB(311,296 bytes and 327,680 bytes used and to make sure it Ms-Dos name is reboot.exe.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

From what I've read elsewhere (THANKS GOOGLE!), the ORIGINAL "REBOOT.EXE" file is an OLD DOS program, about 11 or 12 KB in size, and not used much (if at all) since the days of DOS 6.x and Win3.x.

The PROBLEM CHILD floating around the 'net these days is much larger, and I'm curious to know which one Mackoo has in his StartUp folder. EITHER way, renaming it to REBOOT.OLD won't hurt anything, and he can always delete it sometime down the road.

-- slingshotter

EDIT: OK, Mackoo, go ahead and rename REBOOT.EXE to REBOOT.OLD. For now, we'll leave it where it is, in case some program on your system actually needs it; we won't know unless you see a dialog box indicating problems with REBOOT.EXE, but I'm willing to bet that won't happen. Just rename it, then we'll let cybertech help you finish cleaning your system, and THEN we'll focus on the video driver.

-- sling


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok decided to post an updated Hijackthis log for Cybertech. Sorry for the delay had to restart Murphys law is messing with me.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:33:53 PM, on 10/8/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKSRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZIPM12.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOSTS08.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKServerExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKSrvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKDETCT.EXE /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O4 - Startup: reboot old.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Privacy Bar - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What's this? 
*O4 - Startup: reboot old.exe*


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok should that be reboot.old.exe? or should it have been messed with or renamed?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cybertech said:


> What's this?
> *O4 - Startup: reboot old.exe*


It's slingshotter's handywork


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, according to your HJT log, it looks like Windows might be playing the "HIDE FILE EXTENSIONS" game on us; "REBOOT.EXE" got renamed to "REBOOT OLD.EXE", which isn't going to cut it.

Sorry, Mackoo, you've got to go back into Windows Explorer, and RENAME the file to REBOOT.OLD., but FIRST, when you open Explorer, look in the Menu Bar for the "View" option. Click on "View", then "Folder Options..." (bottom of the stack), and the Folder Options box will open. Next, click on the "View" tab, and under the "Advanced Settings" section, put a bullet (use the mouse) in the "Show all files" section under the "Hidden Files" folder, UNCHECK the box for "Hide file extensions for known file types", and place a checkmark in the box for "Remember each folder'sview settings".

Then, click on the "OK" button, CLOSE Windows Explorer, then re-open it, and find and rename "REBOOT OLD.EXE" to "REBOOT.OLD". Let us know if you hit any snags.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a note here. My visual or screen is not so clear and what appears as a dot may not be a dot and some things are hard to read so bare with me on this as I sort through the instruction and again appreciate you all very much.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> It's slingshotter's handywork


So, if I can ignore that the log is clean :up:


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok when I go back to rename the reboot file I get the message if I rename an extenion file you maybe be able to use it. Should I click yes?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Correction maynot be able to use.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

You're right, cybertech; this is just a minor snag, and I completely forgot to mention that the "REBOOT" file rename attempt was the only problem I could see.

Thanks for everything; I still struggle with diagnosing HJT logs, but I know that if I do a few hundred more, I'll have a better idea of what I'm looking at. I might have to start lurking in the Security forum more often, though where I'll find the time to do THAT is beyond me!

Thanks again for your expertise and assistance.

Mackoo, go ahead and make the change; we probably don't EVER want ANY program to use REBOOT again, which is WHY we're changing the file extension from .EXE to .OLD; that will CRIPPLE the program for the time being, which is what we WANT to accomplish. Let us know if you hit a snag.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok another update log so to make sure the change to the reboot file is correct. And if so whats next? This is all very interesting to me haven't had a headache yet.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:25:16 PM, on 10/8/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKSRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKServerExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKSrvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKDETCT.EXE /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O4 - Startup: reboot.old
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Privacy Bar - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Right now, we STILL have to deal with my instructions from this morning, so let's begin there, and work our way through this logically. I'll repost the important part of that now:

*************************************

Right now, BEFORE you do ANYTHING else, I would like you to open Windows Explorer, and then double-click on the Windows folder. Next, look in the right-side window, and locate the "INF" folder. When you see it, click on it ONCE, to highlight it, which will make it easier to see during the next few steps.

Now, look down the left side, below the Windows folder, and locate the SYSTEM folder (you might have to scroll down in the left-side window in order to see it). Try to adjust the left windowpane so that the SYSTEM folder is directly across from the INF folder.

Next, RIGHT-CLICK AND HOLD the INF folder in the RIGHT-side window, and DRAG it to the SYSTEM folder on the LEFT-side window, then DROP it. You should get a list of OPTIONS asking if you want to "MOVE" the INF folder, "COPY" it, create a "SHORTCUT" to it, or "CANCEL" the process. Choose "COPY", and the INF folder will be copied into the SYSTEM folder.

NOW, double-click the SYSTEM folder in the LEFT-side window, and it should open up and show you all of the folders and files inside of it, such as the COLOR folder, the VIEWERS folder, and several others. You might notice that the INF folder you just copied is "DIMMED" compared to some (or ALL) of the other folders, but we're going to "UN-dim" it right now.

Locate the INF folder you just copied into the Windows\System folder, and RIGHT-CLICK it. A menu will open up; look for the "Properties" option, which should be on the bottom of the menu. Click on "Properties", and use the mouse to REMOVE the checkmark in the "HIDDEN" box, then click on the "OK" button, or press the Enter key.

As long as you didn't hit any snags, you should notice that the INF folder is no longer dimmer than the other folders inside the Windows\System folder. The REASON for doing all of that is so that we now have a backup copy of your original Windows\INF folder, just in case things get weird during this driver upgrade. Best of all, it is not HIDDEN, so we'll be able to find it easily from DOS, in case that ever becomes necessary.

*************************************

Let us know if you hit any snags, and we'll get through this as soon as we can.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I remember this morning searching for this INF folder but I still don't see it. Is it possible it could have another name? I'll keep searching while I'm waiting on your reply.


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry to say this, but it won't have any other name. The problem is, I've got a SERIES of meetings to attend to, starting in less than 30 minutes, so I want to suggest that we call a halt to this for the time being. I've already typed the NEXT things you'll need to do, but I won't post them until I know we've successfully completed the backup of the Windows\INF folder. It is an important step, and I'm not willing to risk corrupting the files in it without knowing we have a backup copy of them to rely on.

If you can't find it, it must STILL be hidden, and I don't have time to tell you how to UNHIDE it right now. Anyway, you've done EXTREMELY well today, Mackoo, and I'd rather quit while we're ahead, if that becomes necessary. I'll check on your progress sometime later, but I'm running into the unforgiving clock now, and I don't want to leave you in the MIDDLE of the driver install process.

Let me know what you'd prefer to do; if we have to stop for the next day or so, we can always pick this up again sometime soon. In the meantime, I'd like to suggest that you re-read this entire post when time permits, to see if you have any questions about anything we've done or NOT done to this point.

I'l try to post instructions on how to UNHIDE the Windows\INF folder sometime over the weekend, unless Candy can help you with that today. Either way, I've got to log off soon and prepare for those meetings.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I understand business calls. If Candy knows how to unhide this file I'll try that and have it ready for the weekend. I notice at the bottom it says 45 files or folders hidden so it there. Again thank for your time SlingShotter I'm learning a lot and just wish I could retain all of this for recalls later if someone else were to need it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, in my opinion, the backup INF isn't needed..............but........that's my two Mexican centavos.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

slingshotter said:


> when you open Explorer, look in the Menu Bar for the "View" option. Click on "View", then "Folder Options..." (bottom of the stack), and the Folder Options box will open. Next, click on the "View" tab, and under the "Advanced Settings" section, put a bullet (use the mouse) in the "Show all files" section under the "Hidden Files" folder, UNCHECK the box for "Hide file extensions for known file types", and place a checkmark in the box for "Remember each folder'sview settings".
> 
> Then, click on the "OK" button, CLOSE Windows Explorer


These instructions should work to unhide it though.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I'm a step ahead of you I went and did some reading but didn't know it was on SlingShotter post to unhide the INF but thats the route I took and I see the INF file now listed. Do you know how to do this? If so we can try it and see what happens.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I have all the instructions reckon its a good idea for me to attempt this myself?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok while I was trying to drag the INF Folder over to the System Folder my hand sort of slipped and the next thing I know the INF folder disappeared and when I start over to search for it its not there now where did it go and how can I find it again? I hope I didn't mess this up darn it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It has to be there somewhere. Do a start, find/files for INF.

And no, I've never bothered to do this, so I would not feel comfortable stepping in with instructions here.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok the search shows up and list several files but the title list is different but are video driver files but not sure which to click on.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would think it should be a huge file. Many .inf files are a few KBs. That one is probably going to be megabytes.

I'm running XP right now, and mine is 55 megs.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, I had to restart and when it was going through its restart the message "Conagent.exe Properties for this program cannot be verified the apps.INf file is missing copy the apps.INF file from your Windows setup disks into your windows INF folder". Now if this is talking about the Windows 98se CD then I'm out of luck and will have to take in to the computer place that build my computer. Dang I hope not but that'll be my luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You just need to find the file you moved and put it back. Instead of copying it, you moved it somewhere, what I would suggest, once you find it again, right click on it and choose copy, instead of dragging and dropping....then paste it in your destination folder.

Make a folder on your desktop, call it back up slingshot folder or something creative


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> You just need to find the file you moved and put it back. Instead of copying it, you moved it somewhere, what I would suggest, once you find it again, right click on it and choose copy, instead of dragging and dropping.
> 
> Make a folder on your desktop, call it back up slingshot folder or something creative


Ok thats what I can't understand. I had the INF folder dragging it over to the System Info folder right beside each other when my hand slipped no questions at the time were asked for me to do anything it just disappeared but reckon this copied into the System folder anyway or something? I don't see anything listed in that area under INF I'm stumped.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It went somewhere.

Do a search for INF again, and look for a really large file. Let me reboot into Windows 98 and see if I can help with better instructions.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK, found it whew!Nothing like a womans touch to claim my nerves>wink Now how do I get it back or where should I take it?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I put it on the desktop.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It has to go back to c:\windows first.

I'd suggest you make the new folder first.

Now that you have found it, copy and paste it back to c:\windows....then go open your new folder and paste a copy there too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, you were typing as I was.......right click on it on the desktop and choose copy......

Then open my computer, click your c: drive, go to the windows directory and paste it there.

Then restart and hopefully the error message is gone.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok let me try that. I need to wait a little longer before I apply so I don't get ahead of you sorry about that.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok got it back in the Windows folder and renamed it from shortcut to INF to INF but still have it on my desktop under house arrest. I restarted and the same message Conagent.exe appears but I know where this file message is and wonder if it is needed or just delete it. Also the message "Open with" showed up which said Click the program you want to use to open the file 'reboot'.old. that's the renamed boot file I did early.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Were you getting that error message before? It appears to have something to do with USB devices, and from my research, windows 95? 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;181661

And I don't think you can rename it that way. Find the INF file again in the windows directory, copy and paste it into that SPECIAL folder we were talking about


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Well, no this is the first time I have seen them or today at no other time have they come up.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok when I make a new folder do I make it from the Windows Explorer where it says File then New and then Folder and then proceed to rename it and send it to wherever? Need a refresher my brain is working over time.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok just to make sure I have a copy in C:\Windows of INF and then theres still the shortcut to INF on my desktop I need to change this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, just make a folder on the desktop. Call it whatever.

Double check to be sure you have the INF file in the windows directory, just like before when you were looking for it.

Once you see it there, right click on it and select copy, then open the new folder on the desktop, and select paste. You should see a copy being made. It will not be a shortcut extension, it will be a copy of the actual file, and the properties should show the same size as the original.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK got it. Good thing you mentioned the part about the file being actual made part I saw it and it's done as before I didn't see it actually being made. INF is back in the C:\Windows area and have the copy on the desktop.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And you've rebooted and the error message is gone? I've got to call it a night, I'll check back on you tomorrow.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

No the two same messages are showing up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's try this.

Start, run, type msconfig and hit ok, go to the startup tab. Uncheck everything except for scanreg, systray, the load power profile(s) and anything to do with McAfee.

Then reboot and tell me what your resources are. 36% is pretty low.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, as far as the download, where are you on that? Did you try the installation? Since you have the INF in a file on the desktop, that should make Slingshotter happy


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, Candy and Mackoo,

Actually, a new motorcycle would make me happy, but probably not much else. I just logged on a few minutes ago and answered a question a friend called and told me about, then opened this thread to finish the driver installation with you and Mackoo, and NOW I've got to leave! One of the techs called to tell me our entire network is down, and I'm covering for the IT guy who is SUPPOSED to be on call this weekend, so I have no choice but to log off and try again later.

I'll check in here as soon as I can; hope you understand my predicament. I'd like to finish this, but until the network problem is resolved, I can't take the time.

Hope to be back online within a few hours.

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Candy, Slingshotter, Ok the error message stopped since following your instructions Candy on the Msconfig. I went ahead with the setup.exe and ran the installation and everything moved smoothly until it got to the download of the Direct X files it says it might take several minutes but seems to hang on 89% for more than 5 minutes if I click the cancel button nothing happens to stop the installion so this tells me its froze but since this is my first installation on installing video drivers I'll wait for your comments before proceeding further.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Were the DirectX files being downloaded from the internet? If so, allow it to continue. In your slow dialup case, 5 minutes may not be long enough.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK heres my first dumb question I think. I was online during this installation and started to freak out a bit with concern because I wasn't sure if I was suppose to do this installation while online so you might be right on about the time because it my little computer light kept blinking telling me the computer was still doing something but I just wasn't sure so I just stopped the download after 5 minutes. So you reckon just try it again and just wait a bit longer and I can do this while online?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, give it another shot. I could never get that silly file to download to look at it, so I'm not sure that DirectX files would be included in it, I certainly wouldn't think so, as there are new versions, but one never knows.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I'll keep you posted. Thanks Candy.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK download was completed but everything remains the same look after reboot. I received the following messages (Error Starting Program A required Dll file, Wab32.dll was not found) and the other was (Sistray caused an invalid page fault in module Kernel32.dll).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wab32.dll is the address book for Outlook and/or Outlook Express 

What does the device manager look like?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you still have those items unchecked via msconfig from earlier?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Do you still have those items unchecked via msconfig from earlier?


 I went back and checked and unchecked the sistray I must have overlooked it. Whats that Wab32.dll files all about?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure. Like I said it's an address book dll associated with Outlook or Outlook Express.

Can you post what startup items are remaining?

You can run a hijack this log again, that will be easier.

However, unfortunately, it sounds like our video problem remains? Are the icons really big? Does the device manager show the display adapter. Did I ever ask for an IRQ list? If so post one again, if not, start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Wab32.dll is the address book for Outlook and/or Outlook Express  Me two.
> 
> What does the device manager look like?


Is that the Msconfig or something else? Is there a way to check and see if this download is evident?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 5:25:59 PM, on 10/9/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKSRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SPAMKILLER\MSKAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WUTEMP\COM_MICROSOFT.IE6_SP1__WIN98_WINME_SEPT04_REFRESH_5575\IE6SETUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\IE6WZD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\BINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKServerExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKSrvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\SPAMKI~1\MSKDETCT.EXE /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFTray] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [wextract_cleanup0] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\advpack.dll,DelNodeRunDLL32 "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\"
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Privacy Bar - {cc4b2ee5-4803-11d7-8a38-00b0d0c6b814} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE PRIVACY SERVICE\GDIEHELP.DLL
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [wextract_cleanup0] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\advpack.dll,DelNodeRunDLL32 "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\"

What the heck is that?????????? 

Also, go to device manager, is there anything there with a yellow exclamation mark?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [wextract_cleanup0] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\advpack.dll,DelNodeRunDLL32 "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\"
> 
> What the heck is that??????????  LOL!! I have no idea you tell me.
> 
> Also, go to device manager, is there anything there with a yellow exclamation mark?


 I went to device manager and it shows everything is working properly no yellow exclamation mark(s) or anything.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll have to get Cybertech or someone else on that, but anything that runs from the temp folder is NOT good.

In device manager, how does the video card show up then? Standard VGA?
Also, you missed one question above? The video still looks crappy, right?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I'll have to get Cybertech or someone else on that, but anything that runs from the temp folder is NOT good. OK not problem.
> 
> In device manager, how does the video card show up then? Standard VGA?
> Also, you missed one question above? The video still looks crappy, right? Yes it does its like all pictures have little baby dots all over it and the video the same. You can tell its a person but its not clear like it should be.


 Ok to make sure I'm on the same page will the video card so up listed as video card after I click on the device manager and view the list?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Under display adapter ---- it SHOULD say SiS, but I'm sure it's going to say Standard VGA. But I want this verified. I'm not sure if that gets assigned an IRQ or not as a standard VGA.......can you check the resource tab on it too?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That file in question is dropped when you install Microsoft updates (I assume you have?) and should disappear on reboot. It is not malicious.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Cookie......maybe he's been a busy guy


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

My pleasure.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Under display adapter ---- it SHOULD say SiS, but I'm sure it's going to say Standard VGA. But I want this verified. I'm not sure if that gets assigned an IRQ or not as a standard VGA.......can you check the resource tab on it too?


 It is listed under SiS 630/730 and clicking on resource tab shows the same SiS 630/730 and some memory details and says use automatic settings or its checked.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It was probably from the DirectX download.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Thanks Cookie......maybe he's been a busy guy


 LOL!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> It is listed under SiS 630/730 and clicking on resource tab shows the same SiS 630/730 and some memory details and says use automatic settings or its checked.


 It's listed there and identified correctly, yet it isn't in the IRQ list 

On the resource tab, does it show you an IRQ number?

Cookie, I think you may be correct  Now why didn't I remember that


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> It's listed there and identified correctly, yet it isn't in the IRQ list
> 
> On the resource tab, does it show you an IRQ number? No IRQ number listed.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a note here when I reboot when the big Windows screen comes up it is clear as a whistle but the icons still have that dotty to it as well as the pictures and any video that may run. Reckon I should try another reinstall?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, not at this time.

I need to think. I sent Slingshotter his new Harley, so hopefully he'll come riding in from the sunset 

I'm thinking that we may need to free up some IRQs.

Anything connected to the LPT port? Printer? Anything connected to the serial/com port? The small port next to the LPT printer port.

Tell me everything the resource tab says.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> No, not at this time.
> 
> I need to think. I sent Slingshotter his new Harley, so hopefully he'll come riding in from the sunset  Your funny lol!!
> 
> ...


OK after clicking on resorurces I see a monitor and next to it is SiS 630/730 below this is checked use automatic settings. Under automatic settings what looks locked is settings based on basic configuration 0000 but again nothing works as it is checked for automatic settings by windows. Below this is memory range and if anything in this area is clicked on the message "no modification allowed Windows will choose settings for this device but to modify a setting, click to clear the use automatic settings check box, and then make your changes. Below the resource type setting just listed above is the conflicting device list and below this is not conflicts.

Driver files are:
C:\windows\system\SiS630m.DRV
c:\windows\system\SiSm.VXD
c;\windows\system\Vmm32.VXD[VDD.VXD

Display adapter is device type the MFG is SiS and Hardware verson is 049 says device is working properly. I added a few extras here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where you see the memory range......to the right, can you use the little arrow down and see the IRQ?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Where you see the memory range......to the right, can you use the little arrow down and see the IRQ?


OK, I see memory range numbers 1 through 5 just to make sure I am in the right area I click Start\Settings\Control Panel\System Properties\Device Manager. I don't see anything with the letters IRQ though.

1-000A0000-000AFFFF
2-000B0000-000BFFFF
3-C0000000-C7FFFFFF
4-CFEE0000-CFDFFFFF
5-000C0000-000CBFFF


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok....I'm not sure where to go from here. I have to sleep on it 


While I'm sleeping, go to start, run, msinfo32 and click ok, go to hardware resources, forced hardware and see what we have there. You can paste, I believe with my same instructions as the IRQ list.

Pleasant dreams............nightmares for me  I hear the rumble of a Harley approaching


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I entered an area that has checked that reads "Interupt Request IRQ"


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Mackoo said:


> I entered an area that has checked that reads "Interupt Request IRQ"


 It was or is Computer Properties I see this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an IRQ number? Like 5, 7, 9? whatever? that may refer to the display adapter? I'm not quite sure where you are.........


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Ok....I'm not sure where to go from here. I have to sleep on it
> 
> While I'm sleeping, go to start, run, msinfo32 and click ok, go to hardware resources, forced hardware and see what we have there. You can paste, I believe with my same instructions as the IRQ list.
> 
> Pleasant dreams............nightmares for me  I hear the rumble of a Harley approaching


Forced Hardware 
There is no Forced Hardware on this computer.

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller

x00000000 - x0009FBFF	System board extension for PnP BIOS
x0009FC00 - x0009FFFF	System board extension for PnP BIOS
x000A0000 - x000AFFFF	SiS 630/730
x000B0000 - x000BFFFF	SiS 630/730
x000C0000 - x000CBFFF	SiS 630/730
x000CC000 - x000D3FFF	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
x000F0000 - x000FFFFF	System board extension for PnP BIOS
x00100000 - x1EFFFFFF	System board extension for PnP BIOS
xBFC00000 - xCFCFFFFF	SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
xC0000000 - xC7FFFFFF	SiS 630/730
xCFE00000 - xCFEFFFFF	SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
xCFEE0000 - xCFEFFFFF	SiS 630/730
xCFFF6000 - xCFFF6FFF	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
xCFFF7000 - xCFFF7FFF	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
xCFFFC000 - xCFFFCFFF	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
xCFFFD000 - xCFFFDFFF	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
xCFFFE000 - xCFFFEFFF	SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
xD0000000 - xD3FFFFFF	PCI standard host CPU bridge
xFFE80000 - xFFEEFFFF	PCI bus
xFFFC0000 - xFFFFFFFF	System board extension for PnP BIOS

System Conflict Sharing
IRQ 5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
IRQ 11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
IRQ 11	SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
IRQ 11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IRQ 15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'm baffled as to why we can't get an IRQ assignment out of the video card.

Is anything connected to the LPT1 (printer) port? Or the serial (com) port?

This may be a long shot, but can you check in the bios and see if there is a listing for the onboard video card? Maybe we can force an IRQ there.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Well, I'm baffled as to why we can't get an IRQ assignment out of the video card.
> 
> Is anything connected to the LPT1 (printer) port? Or the serial (com) port?
> 
> This may be a long shot, but can you check in the bios and see if there is a listing for the onboard video card? Maybe we can force an IRQ there.


I copied the ports area but not sure the route to the bios. If its OK with you SlingShotter emailed and said he would be available all day tomorrow and if its OK with you I'll break for today and resume with him tomorow this way you can spend time with the many others on here to resolve their problems as mine is less pressing at this time unless you see something on this report that gets the ball rolling again.

Communications Port (COM1)
Ports
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\BIOS\*PNP0501\09
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 4 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x03F8 End=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 4 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x03F8 End=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0010
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03F8 Max=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 1
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0008
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x02F8 Max=x02FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 2
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0010
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03E8 Max=x03EF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 3
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0008
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x02E8 Max=x02EF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0010
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03F8 Max=x03FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 1
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0008
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x02F8 Max=x02FF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 2
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0010
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03E8 Max=x03EF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 3
IRQ: 0 Mask: x0008
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x02E8 Max=x02EF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: Ports\0002
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: serialui.dll
File Size: 12048 (0x2F10)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.1998
Driver: serial.vxd
File Size: 18625 (0x48C1)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.2222

Printer Port (LPT1)
Ports
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\BIOS\*PNP0400\0C
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 7 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0378 End=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 7 Mask: x0000
IO Range: Base=x0378 End=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0378 Max=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 1
IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0278 Max=x027F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 2
IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03BC Max=x03BF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0378 Max=x037F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 1
 IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0278 Max=x027F Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 2
IRQ: 0 Mask: x00A0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x03BC Max=x03BF Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: Ports\0003
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: lpt.vxd
File Size: 35572 (0x8AF4)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.1998


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's fine, maybe he'll have some fresh ideas.

The bios, usually DEL, F1 F2, etc. to enter. Once there you can set those two ports to disabled, save changes and reboot. Check to see if the Video card didn't magically get assigned an IRQ number. Also, while in bios, look for onboard video and see what kind of options you have there. Some bioses will allow you to set an IRQ to a specific device. It could be preset in the bios and that IRQ may be used by some other device, thus our problem of not seeing it in our IRQ listing.


I'm on my way out. Weekends are swap meet days. There has to be some good computer parts that I don't need


----------



## slingshotter (Aug 21, 2004)

Candy is dandy! ONE MORE POST from you, Candy, and you'll hit the magic 44,500 mark! Want to meet me in LA for a beer?

Thanks for the INVISIBLE Harley; of course, the most beautiful Harley-Davidson made in the last fifty years was the XLCR of 1977 / 1978. Sooner or later, I'll have the time and money to build a MODERN version, without all the headaches of the original. See photos in the next few links:

http://www.ironharley.com/racepics/xlcrtbig.jpg

http://www.ironharley.com/racepics/xlcr/richxlcrc.jpg

http://www.ironharley.com/racepics/xlcr/richxlcrc_big.jpg

I WANT ONE! Just an awesome looking thing, but sadly, not one you could ride every day, for a multitude of reasons.

Anyway, HAPPY DAY OFF to all! I think if I read ONE MORE POST in this thread today, my brain will melt!

-- slingshotter


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

This is just a follow up on my system issue. Pictures and video are back and look excellent with no more distortion and is ten times better. I did an uninstall of the old drivers and reinstalled the new and everything came together where I had bogged down. 

SlingShotter and Candy did me good and I learned a lot on this troubleshooting system issue and I'm sure I will have others as well but it feels good to know you can come to a place on the web to get help with good friendly people from all over.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the follow up. We were just talking about you 

Can you post another IRQ list for me. I need to prove a point 

BTW, a little birdie tells me you have a sound problem?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Thanks for the follow up. We were just talking about you
> 
> Can you post another IRQ list for me. I need to prove a point
> 
> BTW, a little birdie tells me you have a sound problem?


Hi Candy, ok tell me the steps on how to do IRQ list again.

Yes the sound issue was before the video issue I have been just living with it or without it I should say.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.

We can fix the sound too


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok here it is.

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Slingshotter!   Looks like you were right on the IRQ. I still don't understand it though 

IRQ 11 is heavy. Since you are using dialup (with the modem) my assumption is that is why the sound isn't working.

Did you install that modem or have it installed per chance?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

On my sound issue I have a red light on the speaker showing me its on. It is plugged into slot it was in when it was working about 6 or 7 months ago but if I plug it in to the other slot and sign on to the internet and if the speakers are on and volumn turned up I hear loud and clear the computer or AOL software going through its stages to get online but as soon as it gets to my online screen all goes to mute. With that said my speakers are working. Some where I read to check the Add/Remove and see if the Mulitmedia software is there but I don't see it listed. Anyway this isn't a pressing issue so no rush on it as I have lived without it for so long. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Slingshotter!   Looks like you were right on the IRQ. I still don't understand it though
> 
> IRQ 11 is heavy. Since you are using dialup (with the modem) my assumption is that is why the sound isn't working.
> 
> Did you install that modem or have it installed per chance?


Ok the modem is what was installed with the computer MFG or the business in town.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's clarify something. After you hear the lovely AOL connecting sounds (you have the speakers plugged into the modem) what happens if you put the speaker connection back where it belongs?

I'm still thinking it's not happy with the modem on the same IRQ, and if it were me, I'd move the modem to another slot on the motherboard.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I went to Modems Properties and in Com 1 it says no modem installed and in Com 4 it says Intel V92 Ham Data FAx Voice is installed and is the main one setup on my computer. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Ok, let's clarify something. After you hear the lovely AOL connecting sounds (you have the speakers plugged into the modem) what happens if you put the speaker connection back where it belongs?
> 
> I'm still thinking it's not happy with the modem on the same IRQ, and if it were me, I'd move the modem to another slot on the motherboard.


Ok back in the slot it was origninally all I get is scatching sounds like if I mess with the volumn it will make scatching like sounds but nothing clear.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd move the modem to another slot.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok about modem being moved to another slot. Will I see clearly once I open my tower and see the motherboard? I'd love to give it a try if I had a picture to know for sure so I don't mess it up which reminds me didn't SlingShotter have a website of my motherboard?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There will be a small screw to remove that holds it to the side of the case. 

You'll wiggle it out of its slot and gently insert it into another slot.

Of course, everything will be turned off, and you'll not be working on carpet, and you'll touch something metal to ground yourself prior to doing this.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> There will be a small screw to remove that holds it to the side of the case.
> 
> You'll wiggle it out of its slot and gently insert it into another slot.
> 
> Of course, everything will be turned off, and you'll not be working on carpet, and you'll touch something metal to ground yourself prior to doing this.


Ok sorry for the delay. I was checking back where SlingShotter send that website where there is a picture of my motherboard but when I click on it the picture doesn't show up like before but contains a list of options or troubleshooting questions which is a excellent site. I'd like to work with a picture before I attempt this unless you are confident I won't screw this up. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> There will be a small screw to remove that holds it to the side of the case.
> 
> You'll wiggle it out of its slot and gently insert it into another slot.
> 
> Of course, everything will be turned off, and you'll not be working on carpet, and you'll touch something metal to ground yourself prior to doing this.


Ok let me ask this dumb question. Will this modem device be the only device with a screw if so I should find this easy and will give it a try without a picture. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.rhcf.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=19;t=000144;p=0

That is working.

Now, there IS A REMOTE possibility that you have an ISA modem and it cannot be moved. See the black slot (next to the two smaller white slots on the left) on the board? If that is where the modem is......we're SOL on moving it.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I see a picture now let me study this a bit and I'll see what I come up with. Where on there is the modem?

I'll keep you posted.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In either one of the two white slots, or the black slot.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I'll keep you posted. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just be careful of static ok.....you can zap things without realizing.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Just be careful of static ok.....you can zap things without realizing.


Ok I'm back did a little dusting while looking around in there and this is what I found. After removing the Modem this Modem is all build in where you plug in the speakers etc., and after I removed it to move down to another slot I didn't what to continue doing anything more until I checked back with you on this.

Where I removed the Modem does these steel pieces that are their sort of lined up are they removable? And if so how do I remove one to insert the Modem and then place it where the opening is left where I removed it from? Should they just pop out or something? I will eat a bite and return and read your instructions on my return. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Mackoo said:


> Ok I'm back did a little dusting while looking around in there and this is what I found. After removing the Modem this Modem is all build in where you plug in the speakers etc., and after I removed it to move down to another slot I didn't what to continue doing anything more until I checked back with you on this.
> 
> Where I removed the Modem does these steel pieces that are their sort of lined up are they removable? And if so how do I remove one to insert the Modem and then place it where the opening is left where I removed it from? Should they just pop out or something? I will eat a bite and return and read your instructions on my return. Mackoo


OK, its the metal blanks instead of steel pieces I am asking about here to remove to replace the opening that will be open once I move the Modem to its new location. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I had to run out too.

Yes, you will need to either unscrew the other bracket....or if it pushes out.....you'll do that instead.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Sorry, I had to run out too.
> 
> Yes, you will need to either unscrew the other bracket....or if it pushes out.....you'll do that instead.


OK let me go and investigate I'll keep you posted. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did we figure out if it's in a white slot or the black slot?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Did we figure out if it's in a white slot or the black slot?


Ok I'm back its in a white slot. Ok, the blank metal part I need to remove to make room for the Modem is ribbited and non screw. The only thing that has a screw now is the Sound card or Modem. I took the Modem out and placed it aside so I wouldn't slip and hit it and damage it but I couldn't get the blank out I pulled tried to slide it move it up or down and it wouldn't give but looking on the outside I see ribbits all along the left and right side. This is Ralph Naders fault. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With the modem out, does the sound work? 

There almost has to be a way to get that metal slot out, otherwise the guy who put the modem in would have had a problem 

Who's Ralph Nader


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> With the modem out, does the sound work?
> 
> There almost has to be a way to get that metal slot out, otherwise the guy who put the modem in would have had a problem
> 
> Who's Ralph Nader


I didn't check the sound while I had it out but I can check it. I agree the guy that build it would have had big problems to or the right tools I was thinking the same thing.

Ralph Nader hes one of the Presidental Candidates you don't hear much about him he's a big consumer guy who's neither Republican, Democrat hes with the reform party trying to dismantle the status quote hes not all bad but sometimes a pain in the foot.

I'll do a check and see if the sound works after I take it out but before I do this if the sound works what then should I do with the Modem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> Ralph Nader hes one of the Presidental Candidates you don't hear much about him he's a big consumer guy who's neither Republican, Democrat hes with the reform party trying to dismantle the status quote hes not all bad but sometimes a pain in the foot.


I knew that 



Mackoo said:


> I'll do a check and see if the sound works after I take it out but before I do this if the sound works what then should I do with the Modem?


Leave it out and get broadband


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I knew that
> 
> You funny girl lol!!
> 
> Leave it out and get broadband


Ok dumb question number 3 I think whats broadband is it something I have to install? Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.bt.com/broadband/


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.bt.com/broadband/


Ok I knew that  heehee.

Doesn't AOL offer this service or in your opinion is it better to go elsewhere?

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have had no good experiences with AOL.

That being said, I've never used their broadband. It could be fine, unless you still have to use their silly interface.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok fair enough I respect your opinion. Let me try and see what the sound does after I take out the Modem and I'll decide from there what I will do. I may wait until tomorrow to do this. I'm popping so popcorn getting ready for the Presidental debate tonight I have a feeling its going to be entertaining. I'll keep you posted and thanks a million for your patience and skills and your sense of humor too. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I decided to go ahead and try this tonight and forget the debate I'll watch C-span. Anyway I tried it and still nothing no sound it sounds like static like an AM radio sound until it goes mute. Don't hear anything from Windows or anything. Any thoughts? Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> Ok I decided to go ahead and try this tonight and forget the debate I'll watch C-span.


What debate? 



11 SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

In device manager, (control panel, system) find that item, and place a check mark in the box to disable in this hardware profile. Then reboot and see if the sound will work.

Forgive my delay, I was playing Domestic Goddess tonight and cooked dinner


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> What debate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK found the tators and beans and corn bread I mean the adapter disable it and rebooted still the same no sound.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dang. 

Maybe you can move the sound card 

Or at least reseat it....maybe it's loose? Switch it with the modem? Just some thoughts..........


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't know if this has any thing to do with this issue but I came across Line input for Sis 7018 audio driver properties its status: driver is enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That could explain it!

Windows is soooooooooooo helpful. Unknown problem......very informative 

See my post above....we were typing in harmony


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Dang.
> 
> Maybe you can move the sound card
> 
> Or at least reseat it....maybe it's loose? Switch it with the modem? Just some thoughts..........


Ok I'm looking at the picture of the Motherboard which would be the sound card? Is it small easy to get too?

It does sound like something is loose I mean it sounds like a AM radio where the station your trying to bring in is light years away.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you post the contents of your system.ini file?

Start, run, type sysedit and press ok, go to that tab, and copy everything, and come back and paste.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> Ok I'm back its in a white slot. Ok, the blank metal part I need to remove to make room for the Modem is ribbited and non screw. The only thing that has a screw now is the Sound card or Modem. I took the Modem out and placed it aside so I wouldn't slip and hit it and damage it but I couldn't get the blank out I pulled tried to slide it move it up or down and it wouldn't give but looking on the outside I see ribbits all along the left and right side. This is Ralph Naders fault. Mackoo


If the modem is in one white slot, and the other slot is empty, and there is nothing in the black slot, you have onboard sound.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Can you post the contents of your system.ini file?
> 
> Start, run, type sysedit and press ok, go to that tab, and copy everything, and come back and paste.


Ok will this take me into the System Configuration Editor? If so I don't see the InI file.

On your other email the black slot was empty and the other white slot also was empty if my memory is correct.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

[Password Lists]
BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY002.PWL
[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
display.drv=SiS 630/730

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4

BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY001.PWL
keyboard.dll=

[386enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF

[drivers]

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4292957177

[MCI]
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[drivers32]
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There are 4 tabs.....check again.

I'll probably be calling it a night in a bit............so..........if I disappear....be assured, I SHALL RETURN at stock market 30 in the a.m.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> There are 4 tabs.....check again.
> 
> I'll probably be calling it a night in a bit............so..........if I disappear....be assured, I SHALL RETURN at stock market 30 in the a.m.


OK I think I got the right file sent INI.file. Its late resuming tomorrow will be fine with me. Have a good night. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You posted again while I was typing 

Under the boot section, add this:

drivers=mmsystem.dll

Save changes and reboot.

We may have to add a couple more entries, but start with that one and report back


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll
Display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

Hi Candy, just to make sure here is this the area I insert the drivers=mmsystem.dll right below the drivers=power.drv?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That should be fine. Don't know if sound will work though, but you did good


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Candy, well still no sound what now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You rebooted?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> You rebooted?


 Yes and need a copy to see if everything was saved.

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

[Password Lists]
BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY002.PWL
[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
display.drv=SiS 630/730

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4

BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY001.PWL
keyboard.dll=

[386enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF

[drivers]

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4293091999

[MCI]
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[drivers32]
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Candy I got to thinking on what you instructed me to do yesterday the part about moving the Modem to the other slot and not being able to because of the ribbits. Well lets say if I get that blank metal out so I can put the Modem in the other white spot do you still feel this might work before I try this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, under the [drivers] tab, put this info....and do the same save and reboot.

wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo said:


> Candy I got to thinking on what you instructed me to do yesterday the part about moving the Modem to the other slot and not being able to because of the ribbits. Well lets say if I get that blank metal out so I can put the Modem in the other white spot do you still feel this might work before I try this?


Yes, I feel that could make a difference.....can't guarantee it, but........


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Yes, I feel that could make a difference.....can't guarantee it, but........


OK did the reboot and did a copy to make sure everything was saved. Let me go and try the different slot my only concern yesterday about removing it was leaving an opening but a opening wouldn't be bad for at least air would be getting in to keep it cool not much air but a little and dust too 

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

[Password Lists]
BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY002.PWL
[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
display.drv=SiS 630/730

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4

BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY001.PWL
keyboard.dll=

[386enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF

[drivers]

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4293091999

[MCI]
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[drivers32]
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

OK just noticed something I didn't put those last two in the right place did I? Should I remove the two where they were at and move them to the drivers area?



Mackoo said:


> OK did the reboot and did a copy to make sure everything was saved. Let me go and try the different slot my only concern yesterday about removing it was leaving an opening but a opening wouldn't be bad for at least air would be getting in to keep it cool not much air but a little and dust too
> 
> [boot]
> *DisplayFallback=0
> ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nope, they have to go under the [drivers] tab.

You can buy a little plate to put over the slot. I had about 10 of them I finally got tired of moving around and pitched out just a couple of days ago. Your computer guru will probably be happy to give you one


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Nope, they have to go under the [drivers] tab.
> 
> You can buy a little plate to put over the slot. I had about 10 of them I finally got tired of moving around and pitched out just a couple of days ago. Your computer guru will probably be happy to give you one


Ok heres the correction if everything looks OK here and if I get the Modem in it other position should I just leave it there and place the cover back on?

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

[Password Lists]
BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY002.PWL
[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
display.drv=SiS 630/730

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4

BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY001.PWL
keyboard.dll=

[386enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF

[drivers]

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4293091999

wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[MCI]
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[drivers32]
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

[drivers]

wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4293091999

You have this stuck in the middle........make the drivers tab look like I have it there above.

And yes, if you get the modem moved, and it works, you can leave it there. If the sound works, we have a plus. If the sound doesn't, it could be broken


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok reboot copy hows this?

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
previousProjectorProcessID=0
drivers=power.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\WWF_SEA.SCR

[Password Lists]
BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY002.PWL
[boot.description]
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
display.drv=SiS 630/730

[keyboard]
subtype=
type=4

BILLY=C:\WINDOWS\BILLY001.PWL
keyboard.dll=

[386enh]
keyboard=*vkd
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF

[drivers]

wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[ScreenTime]
previousProjectorProcessID=4293091999

[MCI]
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[drivers32]
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Say your hail mary's and reboot.

And please have the speakers turned on, plugged in, and plugged into the correct jack 

Then, check the volume control icon for muted items.

Also, open the control panel, multimedia and be sure the playback device is the audio entry.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Say your hail mary's and reboot.
> 
> And please have the speakers turned on, plugged in, and plugged into the correct jack
> 
> ...


OK I have the speakers plugged in where it says speakers. Where is the volume control icon? And after I open Multimedia where will the playback device be located if it there?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok in my sound properties if I click on anything there nothing happens I see a list like exit windows and it won't let me test the sounds. Is this right?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Mackoo said:


> OK I have the speakers plugged in where it says speakers. Where is the volume control icon? And after I open Multimedia where will the playback device be located if it there?


OK there is no playback device its all grayed in the whole dialog box.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Crap.

I guess I should have had you check that a long time ago 

Do you have a driver disk for sound? Or do we need to raid PCChips for drivers?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/139/139341.htm

Those may work.....but, we may also be dealing with a zapped sound card device.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000208.htm#2


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Crap.
> 
> I guess I should have had you check that a long time ago
> 
> Do you have a driver disk for sound? Or do we need to raid PCChips for drivers?


Would that system board disk I have be the one? If not I'd have to raid PCChips for one


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, the system board disk should contain the proper drivers. I can't remember if SiS sound uses a setup.exe file, or if the drivers are just in the directory. You'll have to browse the disk.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/139/139341.htm
> 
> Those may work.....but, we may also be dealing with a zapped sound card device.
> 
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000208.htm#2


Ok do you want me to download from this site?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try the cd first....since you are on dial up. It's 7.5 megs.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I'm printing out the troubleshooting section you send me should I go through this first before doing anything?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok after I place the disk in and when it doesn't start what is it I do next to get it started?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to browse to the folder with the drivers. I'm not sure if there is an .inf file or a setup.exe file. 

You'll have to help me, I don't have a PCChips board cd here in Vegas. I left it in Mexico


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> You need to browse to the folder with the drivers. I'm not sure if there is an .inf file or a setup.exe file.
> 
> You'll have to help me, I don't have a PCChips board cd here in Vegas. I left it in Mexico


Ok let me study this I have the print out of the troubleshooter which I can go over step by step first then if the steps lead me to the CD installation I'll proceed from there and dance if I get bogged down I'll get back with you this way your freed up for while


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, thanks. It's about 'that' time of the day for me


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to have to download the updates did you send me the site for this download?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, but I guess I'm not understanding the problem with pulling them off the cd?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Yes, but I guess I'm not understanding the problem with pulling them off the cd?


OK if I browse the CD do I go to the Sound folder then after I click on it I see the Driver folder it could be I didn't do it right but does this sound about right to you?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That sounds about right to me, no pun intended 

If you see a setup.exe file, go that route. If you see an .inf file, try right clicking and choose install.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> That sounds about right to me, no pun intended
> 
> Funny girl lol!
> 
> If you see a setup.exe file, go that route. If you see an .inf file, try right clicking and choose install.


Ok I'm in the right area but heres the problem when I click on the setup.exe file I get the message Biosdate.exe preoperties for this program cannot be verified and when I click inf file it does nothing when I click install this all while the System board CD is in. Any suggestion?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do the download just in case, and we'll get a fresh start in the morning. If I stay in front of the computer much more tonight, hubby will probably divorce me  And since I'm still kind of a newlywed, better not go there


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Do the download just in case, and we'll get a fresh start in the morning. If I stay in front of the computer much more tonight, hubby will probably divorce me  And since I'm still kind of a newlywed, better not go there


That sounds good Candy I was fixin' to say the same thing as this isn't a pressing issue. And its very important too being newlyweds you two get your rest>wink  I'll do the download and I'll keep you posted and you have a good night and again thanks a million.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok this is where I am at this morning. I completed the download of the SiS 7018 Audio Driver took only an hour or so then put it on my desktop opened it from there and proceeded to the Setup.exe file. I clicked on it and the big screen of the software company came up and proceeded to follow the instructions on installation just like I did with the video drivers. When it was finished it told me to reboot came back to still no sound. I decided to check the Add/Remove area and don't see the Audio Driver listed but only see the PCI Audio Applications installed I'm stumped shouldn't Sis Audio Drivers be there? 

This isn't a pressing issue but just filling you in on where I am at.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The SiS entry should appear in the device manager. Can you look there?

Also check the control panel, multimedia to see if everything is still grayed out there.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> The SiS entry should appear in the device manager. Can you look there?
> 
> I don't see it listed.
> 
> Also check the control panel, multimedia to see if everything is still grayed out there.


This area is still grayed out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's not listed in the device manager under display? Anything there with an exclamation mark or red x, except the item we disabled intentionally.

Can you post IRQ list again?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> It's not listed in the device manager under display? Anything there with an exclamation mark or red x, except the item we disabled intentionally.
> 
> Can you post IRQ list again?


Ok whats the steps to do that again?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok under the display adapter its listed as SiS 630/730.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Here it is figured it out. 

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	CMI8738/C3DX PCI MPU-401
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sorry, sound, not display. Forgot which one we were working on. You can always scroll back thru the thread to see the IRQ instructions...you'll save me some typing 

Start, run, msinfo32 and hit ok, hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, nice, we don't have a sound entry. Did you re enable that PCI Ethernet entry?

If so, can you disable it again, I'd like the least amount of possible conflicts.

Then, try add new hardware, don't let Windows find it, select from the drop down menu for sound card, then choose have disk, and browse to the folder where you have the drivers.

And, to be sure, there is NOTHING in device manager with an exclamation mark? And nothing under sound?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm having a bad day and feel like King Dork The 3rd. Let me take a breather and regroup and resume this later.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem, post when you are ready.

Buying a cheap sound card and popping it into that spare PCI slot could be a good option. They are on sale somewhere (I think CompUSA) free after rebate.

BTW, I hope I'm not frustrating you........let me know if I am


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> No problem, post when you are ready.
> 
> Buying a cheap sound card and popping it into that spare PCI slot could be a good option. They are on sale somewhere (I think CompUSA) free after rebate. >>>>>>Ok lets say I get one theres no doubt I know how to install it on the motherboad inside the tower what other steps would take place after installation?
> 
> BTW, I hope I'm not frustrating you........let me know if I am


NO Candy your doing fine its just me, I'm just having a bad brain day can't seem to get it together but I'll be all right.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

After installation, you should restart the computer and Windows should happily say 'new hardware found' and prompt you for the driver disk that will come with it.

We may have to disable the onboard sound via the bios setup, IF there is an entry there for it. You might have a peek to see  If not, sometimes there is a jumper on the motherboard that you move to disable it (it's not as scary as it sounds  ) --- if we can't disable it that way, we'll just do the same thing we did to the ethernet card in the device manager, and that will kill any conflict there


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> After installation, you should restart the computer and Windows should happily say 'new hardware found' and prompt you for the driver disk that will come with it.
> 
> We may have to disable the onboard sound via the bios setup, IF there is an entry there for it. You might have a peek to see  If not, sometimes there is a jumper on the motherboard that you move to disable it (it's not as scary as it sounds  ) --- if we can't disable it that way, we'll just do the same thing we did to the ethernet card in the device manager, and that will kill any conflict there


Ok sounds simple enough no pun intended  let me study this other stuff some more and give it another try and I'll decide what I want to do next.

Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok I did another try with installing the new drivers I disabled the PCI ethernet and unless I'm missing something still no sound. If I click on the winzip file on my desktop with the new drivers it takes me to the folder for the multimedia installation or the setup.exe it keeps telling me everthing is installed and to reboot. Still no sound but still the static AM radio sound. Not sure if I'm missing a step or something. Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Mackoo said:


> Ok I did another try with installing the new drivers I disabled the PCI ethernet and unless I'm missing something still no sound. If I click on the winzip file on my desktop with the new drivers it takes me to the folder for the multimedia installation or the setup.exe it keeps telling me everthing is installed and to reboot. Still no sound but still the static AM radio sound. Not sure if I'm missing a step or something. Mackoo


Ok in Device Manager I came across yellow question marks on Other Devices and 4 yellow question marks on the other devices under this. The PCI adapter still shows disabled. Anyway no hurry on this. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's do this 

On the one that may relate to a PCI Multimedia, choose 'update drivers' and point the search to the folder where you have the drivers.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Ok, let's do this
> 
> On the one that may relate to a PCI Multimedia, choose 'update drivers' and point the search to the folder where you have the drivers.


Wouldn't update says error code 69.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

grrrrrrrrrr.......

Let me study that. As a side note, is a format c: and reinstall from scratch out of the question?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> grrrrrrrrrr.......
> 
> Let me study that. As a side note, is a format c: and reinstall from scratch out of the question?


Ok whats a format C: and reinstall from scratch?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just wanted to say there is no hurry on this if you have things to do and it takes to Monday or whenever that would be find. I'll just watch for your post off and on.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry....missed your reply yesterday.

Yes, a format c: would be a reinstall from scratch. Still no guarantees that it would work, but it would definitely eliminate the older driver issues that may be stumping us. It's a big endeavor that I would not decide on easily. I'd go for the new sound card first myself, since it's free after rebate. I think the sale will end today though, but they have them all the time, somewhere or another.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

10 CMI8738/C3DX PCI MPU-401

I just saw this..........where did that entry come from 


This is what we need to get back, but I'm hoping not on IRQ 11 like it was before.

11 SiS 7018 Audio Driver 

In device manager for that CMI entry, delete it and reboot and see what Windows will find.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Sorry....missed your reply yesterday.
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Yes, a format c: would be a reinstall from scratch. Still no guarantees that it would work, but it would definitely eliminate the older driver issues that may be stumping us. It's a big endeavor that I would not decide on easily. I'd go for the new sound card first myself, since it's free after rebate. I think the sale will end today though, but they have them all the time, somewhere or another.


Ok was able this morning to go back inside the tower and remove the metal blank and move the Modem down into the other slot. When I tried to go online the number of tries counter went through 100 times so I put it back where it was and of coarse I'm back online here. I also had a older spare computer and this morning I remove the modem but this one had been in the black slot on that computer and when I took a closer look I realized it wouldn't work with this motherboard. I notice on the old computer motherboard it say SIS and on this one its says T-bird.

I agree doing it from scatch would be a lot of labor and would stay away from that with my lack of advanced skills with computers even though your a good mentor here but I wouldn't want to put you through that for I'm sure your husbands looking at where you've pulled your hair out already with me  just kidding.

Anyway to make sure so I don't make the mistake of buying the wrong Modem what is its exact name I should ask for for my system I know its SiS but not sure exactly the name.

Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> 10 CMI8738/C3DX PCI MPU-401
> 
> I just saw this..........where did that entry come from
> 
> ...


Ok let me give it a try.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We're not looking for a new modem, it's a new sound card we want.

I thought I linked it earlier? Let me see if I can dig it up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=537079875


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok sending another copy of the IRQ area. I removed it and Windows keep recognizing it as hardware found after reboot. I believe the area I am having the most problems is getting the drivers I downloaded into the system. Even though it goes through it process the wizard I still come up with the same results which stumps me. 

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	(free)
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=537079875


Is that all sound cards cost $14 and if you get a rebate its free? $14 is cheap I would have thought they costed a lot more.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Problem devices.

PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_70181039&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= xCFFFE000 End= xCFFFEFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= xCFFFE000 End= xCFFFEFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
 IRQ: 0 Mask: xDCB8
IO Range: Base=xD800 End=xD8FF Min=x0000 Max=xFFFF Alias=xFF, Decode=x00
Memory Address Range: Base= xCFFFE000 End= xCFFFEFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
HW Revision: 002
Driver: MEDIA\0002
Driver Date: 4-22-1999
Driver: 7018Dos.exe
File Size: Driver Not Installed
File Date: Driver Not Installed
Driver: uninst.exe
File Size: 299520 (0x49200)
File Date: 4/8/1997 8:08 PM
Company Name: InstallShield Corporation, Inc.
File Version: 2.20.926.0
Driver: sis7018.sys
File Size: 382311 (0x5D567)
File Date: 5/23/2001 11:25 AM
Company Name: Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
File Version: 4.12.01.3110

Unknown Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\NETWORK\VREDIR\0000
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: NetClient\0001
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: vredir.vxd
File Size: 165437 (0x2863D)
File Date: 2/24/2000 10:35 AM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.2222

Unknown Device
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\NETWORK\VREDIR\0003
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: Driver Not Installed

Wave Device for Voice Modem
MEDIA
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\MODEMWAVE\INTEL_V92_HAM_DATA_FAX_VOICE\PCI&VEN_1813&DEV_4000&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02&BUS_00&DEV_0B&FUNC_00
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: MEDIA\0018
Driver Date: 4-22-1999
Driver: serwave.vxd
File Size: 18296 (0x4778)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.10.2222

Gameport Joystick
Unknown
This Device Has a Problem: Code=28 (0x1C)
The drivers for this device are not installed correctly. To install the driver
for this device, click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\BIOS\*PNPB02F\0A
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0201 End=x0208 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0201 End=x0208 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0201 Max=x0208 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Logical Configuration 1
IO Range: Base=x0000 End=x0000 Min=x0209 Max=x0210 Alias=x00, Decode=x00
Driver: MEDIA\0019
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
Driver: msanalog.vxd
File Size: 12745 (0x31C9)
File Date: 10/30/2001 8:10 AM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.08.01.0881
Driver: msjstick.drv
File Size: 2352 (0x930)
File Date: 10/30/2001 8:10 AM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.08.01.0881
Driver: vjoyd.vxd
File Size: 33882 (0x845A)
File Date: 10/30/2001 8:10 AM
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation
File Version: 4.08.01.0881


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good. See how IRQ 10 is free now? 

Choose update drivers again on each device and point the search to the expanded folder that you downloaded. You do have a folder there right? With a bunch of files that you extracted from the download?

And yes, sound cards, modems, etc. are pretty cheap these days. I always have a spare of each on hand, just in case


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Ok, good. See how IRQ 10 is free now?
> 
> Choose update drivers again on each device and point the search to the expanded folder that you downloaded. You do have a folder there right? With a bunch of files that you extracted from the download?
> 
> Yes, I have the extracted files on my desktop under Audio drivers as well as the Winzip it came from. When I am going through the process of pointing it to my Audio drivers files or folder I downloaded do I say have disk but point it to the Audio drivers files by typing this in the dialog box? This maybe the area I'm having the most problem with getting it to download into the system even though the SiS Wizard seems to install them. Also after reboot the item I removed thats free now Windows will tell me hardware found or something like that what do I do when this dialog comes up agnore it or is this where I should do the download?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It should find 4 items total....and you'll need to help it find the drivers for all 4 by continually pointing the search to the folder with the drivers. At some point, you may have to help it find some files from the Windows cd too, or if you have the windows .cab files on the hard drive, then point the search there.

Sometimes the SiS wizard doesn't get everything right, that's why you are having to choose update drivers now and go that route.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11	SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

Ok are these the 4 items it should be asking about above? And if it doesn't show any fo these items then what do I do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, the 4 problem devices that you mentioned with code 28 problems.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok and I get to them throught the Device Manager right and proceed from there? Just making sure.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Mackoo said:


> Ok and I get to them throught the Device Manager right and proceed from there? Just making sure.


Dang I go to install it tells me it has found the drivers for the items listed and bang the error message windows was unable to install driver. This pulls the socks right off my feet. Any ideas?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I think I'll just buy a new sound card it should be easier I'll keep you posted. Thanks again Candy for you patience.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think so too....although I am not sure why those drivers are giving us so much hassle..........


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I think so too....although I am not sure why those drivers are giving us so much hassle..........


Me neither I hate for anything to whip me like this I feel . I didn't have this much problem with the video upgrade and seems like it would be about the same or if not easier but never know about these things.

I'll keep you posted.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't feel bad, on a PCChips board I had, It took me forever to get the video and sound configured.........and to have them work at the same time 

I hate those boards.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Don't feel bad, on a PCChips board I had, It took me forever to get the video and sound configured.........and to have them work at the same time
> 
> I hate those boards.


I'm feeling better already  Thanks Candy.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a quick question here concerning the Spybot Search and Destroy Software. Has anyone had problems with Explorer error message after using where it tells you if it continues to restart the computer? This is the second time I have used it and I have shutdown 4 times and the error message continues to show up until I just restore the system files. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening in the future?

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll have to grab one of the security guys/gals to answer that.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I'll have to grab one of the security guys/gals to answer that.


OK no hurry. I didn't have this problem with the older version.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Mackoo, Do you have admin rights on this machine?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

What is the exact error message?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cyber, he's running 98.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OH,


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

cybertech said:


> Mackoo, Do you have admin rights on this machine?


Hey sorry for the delay not sure what the admin rights is?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

She was thinking you were running 2K or XP.

It's ok Debi, thanks for chiming in.......where'd you go? Didn't mean to scare you off the problem 

Mackoo, if you can answer flrman1's question please.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> What is the exact error message?


I can't remember the exact message but it has to do with the explorer and it says explorer as performed an illegal operation and when I click on OK another message appears and says if this continues to restart the computer so I do and the same problem presist until I do a restore of my system.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

If you need the exact message I can run another scan but it would take me awhile. Let me know.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

cybertech said:


> Mackoo, Do you have admin rights on this machine?


Ok I figured out what administration rights means. Yes, I'm the main person on this computer it answers to me and no one else I'm the sole owner.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

There are a lot of error messages and causes so it would be very helpful to have the *exact * message.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

cybertech said:


> There are a lot of error messages and causes so it would be very helpful to have the *exact * message.


Ok I did another scan of my system with Spybot and the strange thing is this time it worked find with no error message. What I will do if I have this happen error message again I will write down the error message word for word and post it.

The older version of Spybot worked like a charm with no problems not sure why these two error messages came up.

Thanks Cyber for you time.

Mackoo


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok here is the complete error messages.

Explorer: This program has perfomed an illegal operation and will shut down. Explorer caused an exception eedfadeH in module Sdhelper.dll at 0167:0296f816. After I click OK the following error message appears.

An error has occurred in Internet Explorer. Internet Explorer will now close. If you continue to experience problems please restart your computer. After doing so these two error messages still appear.

Mackoo


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Try uninsrtalling/reinstalling Spybot.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> Try uninsrtalling/reinstalling Spybot.


OK I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok looks like the uninstalling & reinstalling did the trick haven't had any problems where it usually would crop up. Thanks Flrman1 wish I'd of thought of that. Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I guess I allow him to solve the easy problems 

Any ideas on our sound card Mark 

Mackoo, post back when you want to continue our tirade


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Well, I guess I allow him to solve the easy problems
> 
> Any ideas on our sound card Mark
> 
> Mackoo, post back when you want to continue our tirade


LOL!!!!!!! Your too funny.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Any ideas on our sound card Mark


Can you tell me the problem with the sound card so I don't have to dig through this whole thread?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, lo que pasa es 

We have tried doing the driver deal. It originally was sharing an IRQ with the modem, so I thought that moving the modem may help. It's onboard. With the last driver install we did, now the soundcard entry is missing from the IRQ list completely and he has 4 items (which I am sure are the game controller, sound, WDM for sound and the MPU dos sound controller) but when he tries to update drivers, he gets a code 69 error message, which I'm not familiar with. I think we should just dump onboard sound and go with an add in card, as he has a spare PCI slot and I found him a soundcard free after rebate 

Oh, and we never moved the modem........

0 System timer
1 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 (free)
4 Communications Port (COM1)
5 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
5 SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
5 SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 (free)
10 (free)
11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11 IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11 Intel V92 HaM Data Fax Voice
11 SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13 Numeric data processor
14 Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller
15 Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15 SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller


That is the most current IRQ list with the 4 devices having exclamation marks. The MPU used to be on 10 and the sound used to be on 11.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Tell me if this makes sense and if so how do I make the changes in BIOS?

Every device has an assigned IRQ channel. On most systems all of the channels are taken up by system devices except for 9,10 and 11 which are left free for the use of peripherals. If there is a conflict where a number of peripherals are using the same IRQ channel it can cause problems. If you look at your IRQ channels you can see that there are a few things on IRQ 11. You can try re-assigning these to IRQ 9 and 10 to see if that'll solve the problem. You can do this from BIOS, usually.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Your bios setup may not have those options.......however, have a look. It's the same place as you set your boot order. Do you know how to get there? Not sure if we've covered that. Usually DEL, F 1, F 2 upon startup. I think I had you look around there for the possibility of disabling com ports or LPT port.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Was the sound not playing at all?


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> Was the sound not playing at all?


No sound at all just scatching noise or like AM radio sounds while speakers are on.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Your bios setup may not have those options.......however, have a look. It's the same place as you set your boot order. Do you know how to get there? Not sure if we've covered that. Usually DEL, F 1, F 2 upon startup. I think I had you look around there for the possibility of disabling com ports or LPT port.


I know we covered a lot and seems like I went in there but don't remember what I found


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I meant to ask have you heard anything from SlingShotter if he got his computers up and running or not? If I remember right he was having some bad luck with some chain saw guy in his neighborhood that knocked off his electric and then found out his own computers were in need of troubleshooting after the electric came back on. Anyway, just wondering about him darn shame he helps me and then his own computers go down life isn't fair sometimes.

Mackoo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Slingshotter is alive and well. I think he figures I have you under control 

Thanks for the assist Mark, I'll just not confuse issues at the moment by standing by.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

From the looks of it you guys have covered about everything. Looks like the onboard sound may be shot.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, that's not exactly the answer I wanted to hear as that has crossed my mind several times as well 

You're up to bat next Mac


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> From the looks of it you guys have covered about everything. Looks like the onboard sound may be shot.


Ok in laymans terms this means a new sound card or something more?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Pretty much a new sound card should solve our problems 

I just looked in my spare parts closet, I have a never used ISA sound card that I will probably never use. I'd be happy to mail it to you. It would go into the black slot instead of one of the white ones.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Pretty much a new sound card should solve our problems


Ok no problem. This might explain why nothing seemed to work out the way we wanted it after trying to install etc


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

See my edit above


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

I just looked in my spare parts closet, I have a never used ISA sound card that I will probably never use. I'd be happy to mail it to you. It would go into the black slot instead of one of the white ones.[/QUOTE]

Whoops! Overlooked this part. Your so kind hearted Candy and nice of you to offer this to me but I'll pass but something I wanted you to know as I remember you saying you were Mexican. My two sister-in-laws are Mexican and they too have the same kind nature you have and make me  every time I"m around them


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Actually, I just live there, so I guess it rubs off


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Actually, I just live there, so I guess it rubs off


Oh I see but either way I have no complaints


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

What part ot Tenn. are you in? I used to live in Kingsport when I was a kid.


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> What part ot Tenn. are you in? I used to live in Kingsport when I was a kid.


Hi Flrman1 I'm about 25 miles west of Chattanooga in the small town of Jasper which is just down the road from South Pittsburg where they have the National CornBread Festival every year http://www.nationalcornbread.com/ this event gets bigger and bigger every year. You were there around the Blue Ridge Mountains I believe it is nothing like that area and the sites.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo, where did you go my dear, I'm missing our daily conversations


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Mackoo, where did you go my dear, I'm missing our daily conversations


Gosh making me blush  I've been so busy with other endeavors lately but still working on getting my sound card. I guess I'm so use to being without it for so long I'm in no hurry to get it installed if that makes any sense but I will eventally I reckon get the sound up and working.

Cermak or the website should be receiving mail from me soon. I thought it would have been there by now I send it late Thursday.

I too Candy miss our daily conversations I learn so much when I'm under your control  but I'll be around.

Mackoo :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My offer is still open for the sound card, seriously....I have no use for it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mackoo, look here 

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=289667


----------



## Mackoo (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Candy, I checked that trend out and looks like the easiest way to solve the no sound issue is just install a new sound card something I still have to get around to doing  

Thanks for the info and your still kind and generous offer of you wanting to give me your extra sound card but I'll buy one of the sound cards around here since they don't cost that much. It seems like a lot of computer hardware has come down in prices over the pass few years its more affordable and doesn't break the bank


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alrighty, post back when you have it installed and music playing


----------

